

3 Things We Can All Do To Make Our Emails Better - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/3-things-we-can-all-do-to-make-our-emails-better/

======
bdfh42
AS nobody (as far as I can tell) ever reads more than one (short) paragraph of
any email - the key thing is to keep it short.

If you have two points to make then send two emails.

If you have three points to make - then call a meeting because if you send a
third email then they will forget what you said in the first two.

Meetings are the way I punish the world for not reading my emails.

~~~
gregmeyer
Great ideas - thanks!

